# Outlook soll nicht beim Start automatisch Mails abrufen



## nitrobesim (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo. Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass Outlook beim Start nicht sofort aus jedem Postfach die Mails abruft?

Hilfe wäre dankbar


----------



## komatphil (28. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst bei Senden/Empfangen -> Übermittlungseinstelungen, Kontengruppen definieren die dann mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten abrufen kannst.


----------



## MeisterLampion (3. November 2006)

Packs doch einfach in den Autostart...
Outlook ruft die Mails doch direkt bei Start ab oder? (Sorry, ich benutze Thunderbird)

Mfg,

Meisterlampe


----------



## nitrobesim (3. November 2006)

MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Packs doch einfach in den Autostart...
> Outlook ruft die Mails doch direkt bei Start ab oder? (Sorry, ich benutze Thunderbird)
> 
> Mfg,
> ...



Was nützt das, wenn ichs in Autostart mache? Es bezog sicher eher darauf, dass wenn ich Outlook öffne, die Mails abgerufen werden..
Schon komisch..


----------



## Maik (3. November 2006)

Ich nutze ebenfalls Thunderbird als Email-Client, kann mich aber noch aus "Outlook Express"-Zeiten daran erinnern, daß es in den allgemeinen Optionen den Punkt "Bei Start von Outlook Express Nachrichten senden und empfangen" gibt, der bei mir deaktiviert war.

Wenn die abgespeckte "Outlook-Version" diese Option bietet, dann sollte sie doch auch in Outlook zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## nitrobesim (3. November 2006)

Jedenfalls nicht explizit.


----------



## Maik (3. November 2006)

Ich hab mal kurz  angeschmissen.

Das ist hier zwar nicht deine Fragestellung, aber die "Menüpfade" zu der entsprechenden Option sind die gleichen, halt im entgegengesetzten Sinne, statt aktivieren eben _de_aktivieren 



			
				Outlook FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 7.Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass Outlook beim Programmstart automatisch meine Mails abholt?
> 
> *Outlook 2000*: Extras -> Optionen -> E-Mail-Übertragung -> Automatisch wählen, wenn Server auf neue Nachrichten überprüft wird
> *Outlook 2002*: Extras -> Übermittlungseinstellungen -> Übermittlungsgruppen definieren -> Automatische Übermittlung alle xxx Minuten aktivieren.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.planet-outlook.de/mailfaq.htm


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2006)

Hallo!

In Outlook scheint es diese Einstellung (wie es sie in Outlook Express gibt) tatsächlich nicht zu geben.
Ich habe so auf die Schnelle auch nichts in der Outlook Hilfe von Microsoft finden können.

Aber Du kannst ja mal hier nachlesen..... bezieht sich zwar auf Outlook 2000, aber Du hast Deine Version ja eh nicht genannt. 
Du muss nur den umgekehrten Weg gehen (also die genannten Häckchen rausnehmen), dann sollte Dein Problem gelöst sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## MeisterLampion (23. November 2006)

nitrobesim hat gesagt.:


> Was nützt das, wenn ichs in Autostart mache? Es bezog sicher eher darauf, dass wenn ich Outlook öffne, die Mails abgerufen werden..
> Schon komisch..



Sorry, hatte mich verlesen...
Ich dachte du wolltest deine Mails beim Start deines Computers abrufen.

Mfg,
MeisterLampe


----------



## alexanderthiel (24. November 2006)

Hi,
wenn Du Outlook 2003 hast:
Extras   ^     E-Mail-Konten
Vorhandene E-Mail-Konten anzeigen oder bearbeiten
Ändern
Weitere Einstellung, Registerkarte Verbindung

Ich weiß nicht, welche Version Du hast.


----------

